# PPY - Papyrus Australia



## yogi-in-oz (1 May 2006)

Hi folks,

PPY ..... alert for some positive news, in May 2006.


     19052006 ..... 2 significant and positive cycles,
                         so expecting some good news,
                         around this time ..... 

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## Out Too Soon (6 March 2007)

Hey Yogi, I don't suppose you predicted the current correction did you?  
PS: Papyrus is going to be producing soon, read the ASX releases.


----------



## prawn_86 (10 January 2008)

Just thought i would bump this thread along.

12% drop today, to a significant support level @ 60c.

PPY manufacture paper from banana tree's. It is all natural, biodegradeable etc etc, so can be considered a 'green' stock. Plus the paper has water resistant qualities and is about 7 x stronger than normal paper.

First sales have been made about a month ago.

Very interesting and i think that watching around this support level is a good idea.


----------



## prawn_86 (14 January 2008)

Broke down through significant support at 60c, on high volume. My limited charting suggests next support is at about 40c.

Will see what happens on an EOD chart, but does anyone know why these guys are getting hit?

Good product and reasonable fundies as far as i can tell.


----------



## prawn_86 (13 February 2008)

Ann today saying that their gov grant has been upped by another $250k to help expand their plant.

Always good i guess for eco stocks like this to be getting grants rather than needing to issue capital.

Chart perspective its currently sitting on previous strong support of 60c


----------



## unit (25 May 2008)

Be interesting to see if PPY goes up on Monday due to ANZ backing out of Gunns paper mill. Probably not that sensitive to the market yet.


----------



## Bigboppa (20 April 2010)

Up nearly 30% this week!!!!!!! Anyone watching this stock? Anyone got any ideas why there is a sudden jump on good volumes too?!!!


----------



## ormond (20 April 2010)

Bigboppa said:


> Up nearly 30% this week!!!!!!! Anyone watching this stock? Anyone got any ideas why there is a sudden jump on good volumes too?!!!




Was a story on Landline on sunday called "pick of the bunch" which has probably helped shoot the SP up.
http://www.abc.net.au/landline/


----------



## Bigboppa (21 April 2010)

Thanks for the Landline link, Ormond. Hard to say what to make of it though. Are they producers of product or do they make the machines that make the product.


----------



## icarium (20 December 2010)

Landline aired the story on this company plus additional interviews again on the weekend.
SP down to 0.18


----------



## pixel (20 December 2010)

Bigboppa said:


> Thanks for the Landline link, Ormond. Hard to say what to make of it though. Are they producers of product or do they make the machines that make the product.



 The way I understand it, they own the patents and are now spruiking international markets to spread the "good news".
I think it makes sense: Why waste Gigatonnes of slow-growing timber when you can achieve the same with waste from banana plantations or, as the new MoU is about, rice straw. I reckon the carmakers will be particularly interested in the veneer that's as hard-wearing as it is flame-resistant.

What they do need though: some experienced marketing team that gets the message out. Hoping that Auntie ABC or Kruger can get them over the line is amateurish.

The chart suggests - *again *- a break of the downtrend. But it has done so before - last time in April. Would be a shame if the move that started today were to end back below the line - also: *again*. 





For now, until a new direction seems more likely, I'm just daytrading it.


----------



## pixel (26 July 2011)

Branching out into Egypt; JV established:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01200439

Market - again - slow to react.


----------



## pixel (7 March 2014)

pixel said:


> Branching out into Egypt; JV established:
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01200439
> 
> Market - again - slow to react.




That went down like a lead balloon 
Here's hoping that China is economically more stable than Egypt 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01498805

I regard the concept quite highly and have started accumulating again.


----------



## pixel (11 March 2014)

pixel said:


> That went down like a lead balloon
> Here's hoping that China is economically more stable than Egypt
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01498805
> 
> I regard the concept quite highly and have started accumulating again.




Today's buying interest was too good to ignore. Shared some of my "accumulated" stock with eager buyers. Not sure the gap will be filled, but I'm taking a chance that it's possible to reload a little lower.


----------



## skc (11 March 2014)

pixel said:


> Today's buying interest was too good to ignore. Shared some of my "accumulated" stock with eager buyers. Not sure the gap will be filled, but I'm taking a chance that it's possible to reload a little lower.
> 
> View attachment 57185




539k traded with value of $26k....


----------



## pixel (11 March 2014)

skc said:


> 539k traded with value of $26k....




meanwhile 660k at $32k
Not all the volume has been mine, but those that I sold had a cost base of 1.75c. Quite a satisfactory result.

The top 20 hold just under 50% of 176M shares on issue.
Not much free volume, based on those numbers.


----------



## pixel (7 July 2017)

It's taken a few years. They probably use Sundials in Sohag 
But today's Letter to Shareholders brought good news - at last!
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01872532

I know it was highly speculative to hold, nor are we out of the woods yet. But it's got to be worth the wait.


----------



## pixel (3 October 2017)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01903616
a new initiative: Allan Branch comes well-credentialed. ... and well-connected too.
yes, we need new capital, but once Sohag is up and running, there will at last be a reference site to "show and tell".
(With a bit more local support, we could have had that years ago...  )


----------



## pixel (6 October 2017)




----------



## pixel (29 October 2017)

Sometimes, patience pays off 
I have to confess though: The volatility of Friday's move caught even me by surprise.






Recap: Earlier this year, the Daily chart pattern started to match the longer-term weekly above.


----------



## pixel (30 October 2017)

My chances in the November Comp don't look all that promising anymore.


----------



## greggles (14 August 2018)

PPY up 122.22% to 2c today. No news or any other obvious catalyst for the move.  Today was the largest volume day this year, so perhaps there is good news coming?


----------



## barney (14 August 2018)

greggles said:


> PPY up 122.22% to 2c today. No news or any other obvious catalyst for the move.  Today was the largest volume day this year, so perhaps there is good news coming?
> 
> View attachment 88869



Hey G …. I had a look at this during the day in between "real work" …… I have to say I am as sceptical as a Sagittarian who doesn't believe in astrology … and I'm definitely not a Sagittarius!

Seriously, it looks as dodgy as all hell ……. 

"Sophisticated" Investors recently convert their 1 cent Options .. and the share price suddenly sky rockets for no particular reason …. 

I notice the CAG share price has been "frozen" since they played "dodgeball"  This looks similar only we have an "Indian" in the driver's seat ….

Over to you ASIC


----------



## greggles (15 August 2018)

barney said:


> Hey G …. I had a look at this during the day in between "real work" …… I have to say I am as sceptical as a Sagittarian who doesn't believe in astrology … and I'm definitely not a Sagittarius!
> 
> Seriously, it looks as dodgy as all hell …….
> 
> "Sophisticated" Investors recently convert their 1 cent Options .. and the share price suddenly sky rockets for no particular reason ….




I agree barney. Something is definitely not right here. I suspect that there is a capital raising on the cards at some point in the near future and the share price is being pumped up so the funds can be raised with less dilution.

I may be wrong, but that is my suspicion nonetheless. Time will tell.


----------



## greggles (6 November 2020)

Noticed PPY is up a whopping 170% today and is currently trading at 5.4c, up from yesterday's close of 2c.

This morning the company announced that after failing to produce banana veneer and paper products in Australia in far north Queensland due to insufficient production volume coupled with high labour costs and incorrect product choice, PPY has established operations in Sohag, Egypt through Papyrus Egypt as a joint venture entity. 

The company has further informed the market that the Egyptian operations are now profitable and that the prospect of licencing its technology in other developing countries has been very much enhanced because of that profitability.

So, things appear to be looking up for PPY after a number of setbacks in the past. I'm not interested in PPY, but thought it was worth an update today after this morning's announcement.


----------



## barney (6 November 2020)

And currently up 330% at 086 cents ....... I wouldn't like to be the last one holding the parcel this arv though.


----------



## greggles (6 November 2020)

barney said:


> And currently up 330% at 086 cents ....... I wouldn't like to be the last one holding the parcel this arv though.




That's for sure! 

PPY has a history of extreme share price movements. Pixel's chart from October 2017 shows a move from 1c to 5c in two trading sessions. 

It sure can bolt like a thoroughbred racehorse on good news. The ride up may be exhilarating, but the ride down rather painful.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 November 2020)

greggles said:


> This morning the company announced that after failing to produce banana veneer and paper products in Australia in far north Queensland due to insufficient production volume coupled with high labour costs and incorrect product choice, PPY has established operations in Sohag, Egypt through Papyrus Egypt as a joint venture entity.
> 
> The company has further informed the market that the Egyptian operations are now profitable and that the prospect of licencing its technology in other developing countries has been very much enhanced because of that profitability.



 looking like the Egyptians know a bit about papyrus


----------



## barney (6 November 2020)

Before today's spike they had a Market Cap of $6 million (positive).  

They only had $23,000 in cash in their last 4C (negative)

Sales for October at $256 EGP (similar value to AUD) (positive but still minimal)

A cap raise will be required soon, you'd think. (negative)

Plenty of Traders involved with over $7 million traded already today, but a bit too iffy for me


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 November 2020)

Cap raising a certainty!?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 March 2021)

gets a mention in Stockhead article



> Papyrus develops technology that converts the waste trunk of the banana palm into products used in the packaging, furniture, and construction industries. The company says its products have qualities not found in existing wood-based products, due to the ability to preserve the inherent natural qualities of the banana tree trunk.






> The focus of the company in the past year has been to expand its Papyrus Egypt business, and apply its know-how in a developing country where bananas are grown. The company has also had success in Japan, exporting its veneer products to the Yamaha musical instruments manufacturers, as well as a recent licensing agreement in China for its technology.




_The latest half year of FY21 shows $0.18 million profit before tax. But not getting your 4D's lodged in time is not a good sign. 

*Earlier triggers:*
$500,000 strategic investment by L39 Capital, a small cap fund in early Oct (Cornerstone!)
6th November news was progress in Egypt
Oh, yes, and there was the Cap Raise, on 02 December. $3million from institutions. 
And a Director resignation.
news on 08/02/21; Rights to 'exploit' technology in China_

and usually a selloff soon after, each time!
Market cap under $20M

_



_


----------

